# Constipation



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok just switched the dogs over to raw on last wednesday. my puppy(11month old mal) is doin great with it. stools are small and a whitish color and is goin at least once a day. but my 3 year old is have some costipation. i am gonna try some canned pumpkin. how much do i put in their meals and how long. or any other suggestions


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

how many bones do you give your dogs? A little less bone, some canned pumpkin and maybe some (fish) oil, probably do the trick :wink: 

I follow the whole prey model:

10-20% organ
10-20 % bones
60-80 % meat


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie's out this week; perhaps some others can help out Steve? 

Steve, you might want to post what you are feeding, particularly the amount of bone the dog's getting.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

They are probably getting to much bone Steve....welcome to the world of poop inspectors  If it crumbles when you lightly touch it with a pooper scooper or shovel (or whatever you may be using) then I would guess to much bone - add more meat. I give mine about a teaspoon of pumpkin (pure pumpkin - not the mixture for a pie). 

Disclaimer: I've only been feeding raw for about 2 1/2 months, as you well know so I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i talked to lacey on the phone thanx


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah i think it was bit to much bone. thanx everyone.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

ok im not used to the not poopin so much thing. but both dogs had normal stools today color and all. i did give them some fish oil and pumpkin but they pooped about 20 mins after diner so i doubt it was that unless it moves that quick. thanx everyone and lacey for your help.


----------

